# 100,000 + to Lose Obamacare Coverage



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://news.msn.com/us/more-than-100000 ... -1#tscptme

My cut and paste doesn't seem to want to play nice this morning so I only copied in the link.

But it states roughly 115,000 will lose coverage because they haven't yet to file their immigration status. They have until end of the month. Then another 363,000 have income discrepancies so the "aid" they are receiving might not be correct and they will have to make that adjustment on taxes. So they will either have to pay back the aid they got or lose insurance.

WHAT A GREAT BILL and IMPLEMENTATION. First they rammed it down or throat to pass it too fast. Then to save face because the process or program wasn't ready they extend deadlines. Then when they do say everything is good they keep having issues.

Now I could go on and on about how flawed the bill is. But now the implementation is all messed up and will cause many to lose insurance or have to pay more. Which were things I have been saying. This is just a new way they will lose it. We are expecting the government to run something as big as healthcare is so wrong. Look at everything else that is totally run by the government and ask me if it isn't messed up or people abuse it.

There is my rant for healthcare this month... Now I can concentrate on filling my elk and mule deer tag in WY.

Everyone have a safe fall and shoot straight.


----------

